# Battery Issues



## svfdfireman (Nov 24, 2010)

'Having issues with battery drain due to winch mounted plow, hand grip warmers, and auxiliary lights. I understand that i am taxing my battery and not driving enough to let charging system keep up. I realize that if I cut back on the use of lights or grip warmers I probably would be okay. Well, not really an option due to:

I have a job that requires me to be on duty for 24 hrs and in order to get *in or out* of my driveway *(150' x 12' plus a steep enough grade that you could literally pick up enough momentum if you are sliding, you could severely damage anything you run into at the bottom, like other cars or my garage)* Plus a huge parking area at the bottom. My wife has to learn how to plow while I'm on duty. Hence the grip warmers/auxiliary lighting. (i want her comfortable and to be able to see ALL OBSTACLES due to factory lights aren't that bright)

My question is this:

Can I use one of my Deep cycle batteries from my travel trailer as a power source for the warmers and winch. I know I would have to configure it in a way to run these items. Please give me your thoughts and/or grief for being a NOOB at this stuff. Cuz I am. I can give it as well as take it...ha ha

Oh yeah...I did purchase a Battery tender Jr. but the battery drain is happening about 3/4 of the way through plowing. All told, it takes about 1 1/2 hrs to plow my driveway and parking area due to moving snow far enough away to plan for additional accumulations. We have a total of about 12" thus far with more falling as I type....

Can you recommend a set up?

Thanks Guys,


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

build a box for the back like i have and put ballast in it also, and wire it up to the battery you have.

for my cab all i did was put a batt in the cab, that ran all my lights then just charge it every once in a while that was a m/c battery also not as big as you want to do mine lasted for days though if that helps


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

a battery tender plus and a high perf battery helped me. ive never run out of
juice yet. i have 2 aux lights and warmers and a warn winch. ialways hhave
the charger plugged in. i have a visibility systems. strobe in the back
of my cab but it runs on AA batteries.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

An RV deep cycle should work fine. Mount it on the front or rear and it will also assist in traction. You might want to install a dual battery isolator, have an appropriately sized charger for the RV batt and be certain to secure the batt to the ATV; you don't want the batt becoming a heavy missile if you "run into something."


----------



## bigcontender (Nov 3, 2010)

I would sugest switching you're plow lift to the electric lift kit from cycle country. They use a small electric window motor for a plow lift. Much easier on the battey and easier to control than using a winch. My experience a winch is too fast and powerful to use for a plow lift. Also why subject an expensive winch to numerous cycles and the wear and tear on the cable when a $90.00 motor will do a better job.
Just My $.02.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd mount your Deep cycle RV battery to the rear rack and then hook in parallel to you existing ATV battery and then when the ATV is not in use hook the battery tender up to the deepcycle and it will charge both that and the ATV batter at the same time.

simple and easy.

just my thought's.

how old is your ATV battery? did you put in a new one and still can't keep up?


----------

